# Quick Guide to Spanish-English forums / La guía rápida a los foros español-inglés



## cuchuflete

*The Quick Guide to the Spanish-English forums

(hacer clic aquí para ver este mensaje en español)*

*What we do*

We answer specific* questions* about Spanish or English* words or short phrases* that appear in a *complete sentence* with *context and background* in a respectful, helpful and cordial manner.



*Where to ask a question*

In the Vocabulary forum, we answer questions about meaning, usage and translation.

In the Grammar  forum, we answer questions about sentence structure, pronunciation, tenses, and parts  of speech (such as prepositions, articles, pronouns, etc).

In the Specialized Terminology forum and its subforums (including Medical, Legal, Financial  and Computers), we answer questions about technical terms and jargon.

If no translation is involved:
-      Use the English Only  forum for questions about English that are written in English.
-      Use the Sólo Español  forum for questions about Spanish that are written in Spanish.



 *How to ask a question*

1. *Search first. *Use the search box at the top of this  page. Below the dictionary definitions, there is a list of forum  threads. If you don’t find the answer to your question, you can open a  new thread.

2. Go to the correct forum and look at the top of the list of threads. Click *Ask a question / New Thread*.

3. In the thread title, *put the specific words or short phrase* you are translating, with no extra words (like “Spanish” or “question”).

4. In the first post, include 3 key elements of *context*:
a. Ask a *specific, clear question*.​b. Show us a *complete sample sentence* in which the word/phrase was used.​c. *Describe the situation* and the dialect of the speaker/writer.​​


 *Guidelines for starting a thread*

·         *One topic per thread*. Each thread must deal  with only one word or short phrase. If you have a question about a  different word or phrase, start a new thread. *DO NOT request a list*.
·         *DO NOT ask us to transcribe *all or part of a video or a sound file. Ask a moderator's permission before posting a link to a video.
.        *DO NOT post images instead of text*. Since only logged-in users can see images in your posts, please type the source text, and use attachments only as additional context.
·         *DO NOT ask us to proofread* a long text. If  you have a short text for correction, ask a specific question about a  part of the text and give your own ideas.
·         *Name the source* of any quoted material from websites or print sources.
·         If your question isn’t answered, add extra information to help us understand the text. *Do not “bump” your thread*.
·         Do not have more than 5 threads open at one time on the first page of any forum. *Do not “flood” the forum*.
·         *Use standard language*, including correct capitalization and punctuation, to the best of your ability. DO NOT use chatspeak or SMS abbreviations.



 *How to reply to a thread*

·         Be patient with, and respectful towards, your fellow members.
·         Focus on the question being asked, not on other topics. Each  thread must have only one topic, and no chatting is allowed.
·  Do not provide answers to questions that lack context.
If the original poster has not provided the elements of context, as described above and in forum rule 3, please report the thread to the moderators or ask politely for context.
Do not guess at what the context might be or propose your own context. And please don't assume that others understand questions which are lacking in context just because their meaning seems clear to you. 
·         Do not post “bare” links without explaining the content of the link and/or quoting the contents of the linked page.
· Ask a moderator's permission before posting a link to a video.
·         Use standard language including correct capitalization and punctuation, to the best of your ability. DO NOT use chatspeak or SMS abbreviations.
·         DO NOT use any language other than English or Spanish.



*How to report a problem*

Please report any thread or post that has a problem or breaks the forum rules.
· _        Examples:_ inappropriate tone, lack of context,  proofreading requests, transcription requests, multiple topics or  multiple questions, bad title, wrong forum, spam or promotion.

Click *Report *at the bottom of the post and submit the report form.
·         The first available moderator will attend to the issue.  Complex issues will be discussed by the team of moderators and may take  time to resolve.

If you report a post or thread, please do not reply to it.



*Other helpful links*

Complete list of Forum Rules.
What we mean by "context"
How to choose a good thread title
Proofreading and homework
How to make accented characters
For Teachers and Students
Thread Compilations


----------



## cuchuflete

*La Guía Rápida a los foros de español-inglés*

*Lo que hacemos*

Respondemos *preguntas *específicas sobre *palabras o frases cortas *en una *oración completa*, con c*ontexto e información de trasfondo*, de manera respetuosa y cordial.



*En dónde hacer una pregunta*

En el foro de Vocabulario, resolvemos dudas acerca del significado, el uso y la traducción.

En el foro de Gramática, resolvemos dudas acerca de la estructura de oraciones, la pronunciación, los tiempos verbales, y las categorías gramaticales (como las preposiciones, los artículos, los complementos, etcétera).

En el foro de Specialized Terminology y sus subforos (de términos Médicos, Legales, Financieros y de Computadoras), resolvemos dudas acerca de términos técnicos y jerga.

Si no quieres una traducción o una explicación en español:
- Utiliza el foro de English Only para hacer preguntas escritas en inglés acerca del idioma inglés.
-      Utiliza el foro de Sólo Español para hacer preguntas escritas en español acerca del idioma español.



* Cómo hacer una pregunta*

1. *Buscar primero*. Utiliza el campo de búsqueda en la parte superior de esta página. Debajo de las definiciones del diccionario que aparecen como resultados, se encuentra una lista de conversaciones en el foro (o "hilos") relacionados con la búsqueda. Si no encuentras la respuesta a tu pregunta entre las definiciones o los hilos anteriores, puedes abrir un nuevo hilo.

2. Visita el foro correcto y haz clic en el enlace *Ask a question / New Thread* que se encuentra arriba de la lista de hilos.

3. En el título de tu hilo, *pon las palabras o frase corta* que quieres traducir, sin palabras extras (como “inglés” o “duda”).

4. En el *primer mensaje *de tu hilo, incluye 3 de los elementos claves de *contexto*:
a. Plantea *una duda clara y específica*.​b. Muéstranos una *oración completa* como ejemplo del uso de la palabra/frase.​c. *Describe la situación* y el dialaecto de la persona que escribió/dijo la palabra/frase.​​

 
*Cómo abrir un hilo*

· *Un solo tema por hilo*. Cada hilo necesita tratarse de solamente una palabra o frase corta. Si tienes una pregunta acerca de una palabra o frase distinta, abre un nuevo hilo. *NO pidas una lista*.
· *NO pidas la transcripción *de todo o parte de un archivo de video o de sonido. Pide el permiso de un/una moderador/moderadora antes de colocar un enlace a un video.
. *NO pongas imágenes* en vez de texto en tus respuestas. Porque únicamente los usuarios registrados son capaces de ver las imágenes en los hilos, por favor escribe el texto contenido en la imagen. Las imágenes solo deben utilizarse como un anejo que aporta contexto adicional.
· *NO pidas la revisión* de un texto largo. Si quieres correcciones a un texto corto, plantea una duda específica acerca de parte del texto y danos tus propias ideas.
*. Indica siempre cuál es la fuente *del material que cites.
· Si nadie contesta tu pregunta, agrega información adicional para ayudarnos a entender el texto. *No promuevas tu hilo *sin agregar contenido nuevo.
· Procura tener no más de 5 hilos abiertos al mismo tiempo en la primera página de un foro. *No "satures" el foro*.
·         *Utiliza la ortografía estándar*, incluyendo el uso correcto de mayúsculas y puntuación, lo mejor que puedas. NO utilices la jerga SMS.



 *Cómo responder en el foro*

· Trata los otros miembros con paciencia y respeto.
·         Enfócate en la duda planteada, no en otros temas. Cada hilo necesita tener solamente un tema, y no se permite la charla.
· Pide una aclaración si la pregunta no está clara. No andes adivinando.
· No pongas enlaces a otras páginas sin añadir una explicación de su contenido.
· Pide el permiso de un moderador antes de publicar un enlace a un video.
·         Utiliza la ortografía estándar, incluyendo el uso correcto de mayúsculas y puntuación, lo mejor que puedas. NO utilices la jerga SMS.
· NO utilices idiomas aparte del español o inglés.



*Cómo reportar un problema*

Por favor, reporta cualquier hilo o mensaje que tenga algún problema o que contravenga las reglas del foro.
· _        Ejemplos:_ tono inapropiado, falta de contexto,pedidos de revisar un texto largo, pedidos de transcribir un archivo de video o de audio, múltiples temas o dudas, mal título, foro equivocado, anuncios o promociones.

Haz click en *Report *en la parte inferior del mensaje y entrega el formulario de reporte.
· El primer moderador disponible atenderá el asunto. Si es un asunto complicado, el equipo entero de moderadores discutirá el caso, el cual podrá tardarse en resolverse.

Si reportas un hilo o mensaje, por favor no lo contestes.



*Otros enlaces de ayuda*

*Las reglas completas del foro, en español*
Lo que significa "el contexto"
Cómo escoger buen título
Revisiones y tareas
Hacer tildes y carácteres especiales
Para maestros y estudiantes
Recopilaciones de hilos


----------



## JB

*Context and Background*
Adequate context and an explanation of background can be essential in correctly translating or explaining a word or phrase. *Being thorough with your original post can help get the best possible results in the shortest possible time. *Below is a brief, by no means exhaustive, explanation of these terms.

1. *Context *

a. The most basic meaning of context is a complete sentence (vs. just a word or phrase in isolation). A given term out of context could be a noun, a verb, an adjective, contemporary slang, a 16th Century profanity, and so on. Dictionary.com gives 33 meanings for screw (click here), not including Lady Macbeth’s “Screw your courage to the sticking place.” 

b. Sometimes the confusion is as simple as a spelling error in the original text (the “source”) that becomes obvious _in context,_ so it may be helpful to include not just one sentence, but what came before and after. 
_Example:_ One person wanted to know the meaning of “ouipo”, which doesn’t exist. The whole sentence was “He aquí su ouipo,” which is still meaningless. When he finally posted the entire paragraph, it turned out to be a packing list for the ”equipo” he had ordered. 

*2. Background *

a. *The Source*: Word usage can vary significantly depending on the type of source: a /line of dialogue from a movie, a Rap lyric, a medical report, a computer manual, a classic text. Country (Spain vs. Mexico, U.S. vs. U.K.) can be relevant.

b. *Target* *Audience.* Are you writing a speech, putting together an advertising flyer, etc. And is it intended for educators at a conference, people of minimal formal education at a job-site, etc. 

c. *Purpose. Why* are you asking? Is it to resolve a doubt for yourself (which means an explanation may be sufficient) or do you need the best way to translate a particular point (for a formal paper) or romantically (for a poem or song)? 

d. *Register and Time Period. *
*When* was it written? The same term may have different meanings as used by Shakespeare or Cervantes in 1600, vs. Bush or Chavez in 2007. 
*Register* refers to level, the difference between formal, colloquial and slang. Similarly, there is a difference between _chingado, fregado_ y _maldito_, between _damn_, _hell_, and _jolly hockey sticks_. 

*Lastly, there is no fixed rule* as to what or how much context to provide. Please use your judgment, and try to put yourself in the shoes of those reading your post. As a general rule, too much is better than not enough. (*The one exception is when quoting from a copyrighted source. See Rule #4.)


----------



## JB

*CONTEXTO*

No se puede traducir correctamente una expresión, una palabra, o incluso una frase sin explicar a los demás el contexto.

Qué es (puede ser) contexto:

- *La frase entera* en la que se encuentra la palabra buscada (incluso a veces la anterior y la que sigue)
- *El tema*
- *Marcar la palabra* precisa que causa confusión
- *El soporte* (periódico/ libro/ Internet...)
- *El tipo de escrito* (literario/ artículo/ sátira/ poema/ canción...)
- *El país de origen* y el país *de destino* de la traducción
- *La fecha* en la que el texto ha sido escrito
- *El tono* del escrito (una misma palabra no tendrá el mismo significado si el que escribe está denigrando o alabando)
- *Para qué* necesita la respuesta (eso permite entender el "contexto comunicacional"). 
- *El significado* de la expresión o palabra original
- *En qué ámbito* o rama nos estamos moviendo (indispensable si estamos en un campo técnico)
- *El registro* (culto/ familiar/ coloquial)

Sólo podemos aconsejar que el que solicita ayuda se ponga en el lugar de los foreros que van a ayudarle a resolver su duda.


----------



## JB

*Thread Titles*
1) Purpose of thread titles

1a. They serve as a resource for users of the wordreference.com dictionary.
The main purpose of the forum is to translate any word or short phrase  that is missing from the WR dictionary. Each thread title appears on the  dictionary pages that correspond with the keywords in the title. In  this way, the forum serves as an extension of the dictionary and allows  users to find answers in forum threads by clicking on their titles  listed on each dictionary entry page .For example, the thread title *halfway house* is listed under the dictionary entry for *halfway*, the entry for *house*, and the entry for *halfway house*.

1b. They describe the thread contents.
A secondary function of the thread title is to give people an idea about the main question in the thread.

2) Guidelines for Titles

2a. Put the word or phrase you are asking about -- in the source  language -- in the title of the thread. In other words, put the word or  phrase you are translating, not your attempt to translate it.
Note: In your first post, you should put not only your attempt at a  translation, but also the entire phrase you are translating along with a  complete sample sentence. See guidelines on Context.


*Bad**Good*economics questionstakeholder buyinHay mucho asombro en la tienda para toda la vidaThere's much wonder in store for your entire life


2b. Avoid words that are not part of the word/phrase you are asking about. For example, don't put these in your title: *help, urgent, translation, how do you say, Spanish, use of, versus, vs, in this context*.
Note: instead of *vs* or *versus*, please use a slash *(/)* to separate terms to be compared or contrasted.
Note: instead of *or* or *and*, please use a comma *(,)* to separate terms to be discussed together in other ways.


*Bad**Good*[Help] Get vs. Got  - Could vs. Wouldpodría haber escapadono sé vs no lo séno sé / no lo sémami and mamita as endearmentsmami, mamita (endearments)


2c. Do not start titles with punctuation or numbers. The title will not  appear in correct alphabetical order with the other thread titles on the  dictionary pages. In other words, don't put quote marks around your  title, don't start the title with a dash, bullet point or number.
Exception: If you are translating a Spanish phrase which is itself in  the form of a question or exclamation, you should start the title with  the initial question mark *(¿)* or exclamation point *(¡)*.
To reduce confusion, do not add final question marks or exclamation points unless they are part of the text itself.


*Bad**Good*"receipt slip"receipt slip...pero sólo unos pocospero sólo unos pocosJump backwards???jump backwards


2d. Use the singular whenever possible, to facilitate dictionary searches. For example, the title *halfway house* is good, but the title *halfway houses*  is not good because it won't appear on the dictionary entry for house,  and therefore users of our dictionary won't be able to find it easily.  Similarly, it's often helpful to include the infinitive form of a  Spanish verb, even if your text uses a conjugated form--if you can do it  easily or add it to the title.


*Bad**Good*torn ligamentstorn ligamentlistens carefullylisten - listens carefully


2e. Keep titles short. The maximum number of characters in a thread title is 60.


*Bad**Good*Siempre hay muchas interpretaciones posibles que se contradigan / se contradiceninterpretaciones que se contradigan / se contradicen


3) Vocabulary forum titles / Grammar forum titles
3a. Titles in the Vocabulary forum and subforums must contain just the word/phrase being translated.
Exception: If you want to put a brief context in parentheses, feel free. For example:<br>
*corner kick
corner kick (football)*OR *corner kick (fútbol)*


*Bad**Good*teethbroken tooth (dentistry)teethbroken teeth (herramienta)


3b. Titles in the Grammar forum must contain the word/phrase being asked about.
Note: They can also contain the grammar structure being asked about.For example:
*espero que tengan/tienen mi talla
espero que tengan/tienen mi talla (subjunctive/indicative)*


*Bad**Good*Object pronounsSe le / Se lo doyImperfect vs. Preteritefue escrito / estaba escrito ayer (preterite / imperfect)


4) Editing thread titles.
Except within the first four minutes after the thread is submitted, you  cannot change thread titles yourself. If a title needs to be changed,  please notify the moderators using the word *Report *in the lower-left corner of the first post in the thread.


----------



## JB

*Título de los hilos*

1) Propósito de los títulos. Por qué hay que titular los hilos correctamente.

1a. Los títulos sirven como recurso para los usuarios del diccionario  wordreference.com. El principal objetivo del foro es traducir toda  palabra o frase corta que no esté presente en el diccionario de WR. Cada  título de hilo (thread) figura en las páginas del diccionario  correspondientes a sus propias palabras clave. De esta manera, el foro  hace de extensión del diccionario y nos permite encontrar respuestas en  los hilos del foro simplemente haciendo clic en los títulos que figuran  en cada página de entrada. Por ejemplo, el título halfway house aparece  en el diccionario si uno busca *halfway*, *house* o la combinación *halfway house*.

1b. Los títulos describen el contenido del hilo. Una función secundaria  del título del hilo es la de permitir a quien consulta tener una idea de  la pregunta principal del hilo.

2) Directrices para títulos

2a. En el título del hilo ponga la palabra o frase motivo de su consulta  en el idioma original. En otras palabras, ponga lo que quiere traducir y  no su intento de traducción.
Nota: En el primer mensaje del hilo debe poner no solo su intento de  traducción sino la expresión original en una oración/frase completa que  sirva de ejemplo. Lea las directrices sobre Contexto.


*Malo**Bueno*economics questionstakeholder buy-in
Hay mucho asombro en la tienda para toda la vidaThere's much wonder in store for your entire life


2b. Evite el uso de palabras que no estén presentes en la expresión o  frase sobre la que pregunta. Por ejemplo, no use en el titulo: *ayuda, urgente, traducción, cómo se dice, inglés, uso de, versus, vs, en este contexto.*
Nota: en lugar de vs o versus, por favor use una barra *(/)* para separar palabras o frases a ser comparadas o contrastadas.
Nota: use una coma *(,)* en lugar de *o* o *y* para separar palabras que quiera discutir conjuntamente, por asociación.


*Malo**Bueno*[Help] Get vs. Got  - Could vs. Wouldpodría haber escapadono sé vs no lo séno sé / no lo sémami and mamita as endearmentsmami, mamita (endearments)


2c. No ponga signos de puntuación o números al comienzo de los títulos.  Si lo hace, ese título no aparecerá en orden alfabético con respecto a  los demás títulos en las páginas del diccionario. En otras palabras,  evite el uso de comillas *(")* antes y después del título, y evite empezar con rayas, guiones, viñetas o números.
Excepción: si está traduciendo una frase que en español es una pregunta o  exclamación en sí misma, el título deberá empezar con el signo de  interrogación correspondiente *(¿)* o con el respectivo signo de exclamación *(¡)*.
A fin de evitar confusiones, no agregue ninguno de estos signos tampoco  al final del título, a no ser que formen parte del texto en sí.


*Malo**Bueno*"receipt slip"receipt slip...pero sólo unos pocospero sólo unos pocosJump backwards???jump backwards


2d. Siempre que sea posible, use la forma singular para facilitar las  búsquedas en el diccionario. Por ejemplo, el título halfway house está  bien, pero el título halfway houses no, porque no aparecerá en la  entrada de la palabra house en el diccionario, dificultando así que  otros usuarios la encuentren. De manera similar, a menudo es útil  incluir el verbo en infinitivo, aunque su texto lo contenga en forma  conjugada.


*Malo**Bueno*torn ligamentstorn ligamentlistens carefullylisten - listens carefully



  2e. Escriba títulos cortos. La cantidad máxima de caracteres es 60.


*Malo**Bueno*Siempre hay muchas interpretaciones posibles
que se contradigan / se contradiceninterpretaciones que se contradigan / se contradicen


3) Los títulos en el foro de Vocabulario / en el foro de Gramática

3a. Dentro del foro/subforos de Vocabulario, el título debe solo contener la frase exacta a ser traducida.
Excepción: Si lo desea, puede añadir un breve contexto explicativo. Por ejemplo:
*corner kick
corner kick (football)* Ó *corner kick (fútbol)*


*Malo**Bueno*teethbroken tooth (dentistry)teethbroken teeth (herramienta)


3b. Dentro del foro de Gramática, los títulos deben contener la palabra o frase sobre la que se desee consultar.
Nota: Pueden también contener la estructura gramatical en cuestión. Por ejemplo:
*espero que tengan/tienen mi talla
espero que tengan/tienen mi talla (subjunctive/indicative)*


*Malo**Bueno*Object pronounsSe le / se lo doyImperfect vs. Preteritefue escrito / estaba escrito ayer (preterite / imperfect


4) Cambiar un título de hilo.
Excepto durante los primeros cuatro minutos después de publicar, no va a  poder cambiar su título por su cuenta. Si un título debe ser modificado,  avise por favor a los moderadores usando la palabra "Report" en el rincón izquierdo debajo del primer mensaje  del hilo.


----------



## Mate

*Proofreading, Translation & Homework*​   These  forums are not intended to be a free proofreading or translation    service (professional fee-based services for these purposes are    available online and in the real world), nor to do a student's homework    for him. However, we are here, as a community, to help each other,    within the guidelines of this forum (please review rule #5 here).  

       Have a question?            

Check our Dictionaries,    look at prior links on the same term, do your best to translate as   much  as you can, and tell us what specifically you have a question   about.
Ask  about one word or one phrase to be  translated into  the target language.  In the Grammar forum, include the  grammatical  topic with your word or  phrase. Put this information in the  title  (please review Thread Titles).    Don’t ask for general translation or proofreading. Write your   question,  including the word or phrase, in the body of your post even   if it is  already in the title.
Add 1 to 4 short  sentences as context  or at least a  relevant background; always include  the original words,  rather than  just your attempt to translate.  Remember that words mean  different  things in different contexts (please  review Context & Background).
If   your question is about your schoolwork, or is in the  form of a  language  exercise, you must include your attempt to answer  your own  question  (please review For Students and Teachers). A first attempt is not required except with language exercises and other schoolwork, but it is always welcome.
             Have an Answer?          

Stick to the specific question asked about in the thread title. This helps the search engine work well for other users.
*Don’t   proofread or rewrite an entire lengthy  text. If the question does not   meet the requirements above, report it  instead of   replying.*
Don’t let good intentions lead you to help students or job applicants misrepresent their level of language competence.
 Threads that don’t follow these rules may be removed or edited by the moderators, at their sole discretion.    
*Revisión de textos, traducciones y tarea escolar* ​   Estos foros no son un servicio gratuito de corrección o de traducción    (puede contratar servicios profesionales remunerados ya sea por Internet    o en su propio país).  No obstante, nuestra misión comunitaria es la   de  ayudarnos mutuamente en el marco de las directrices de este foro (Ver regla 5 aquí).  

  ¿Tiene una pregunta?                 

Revise nuestros diccionarios,    así como hilos anteriores acerca del mismo tema; haga lo posible por    traducir todo lo que esté a su alcance y díganos cuál es su duda    específica.
Pregunte acerca de una palabra o una frase  que  tenga que  ser traducida a la lengua meta. En el foro de Gramática,   incluya el  tema gramatical junto con su palabra o frase. Ponga estos   elementos en  el título (ver Título de los hilos).    No pida correcciones o traducciones generales e inespecíficas.  Escriba   la pregunta, incluyendo la palabra o frase, en el cuerpo del  mensaje   aunque ya esté escrita en el título.
Agregue de una a  cuatro  oraciones cortas como contexto o  al menos la información de  trasfondo  relevante; incluya siempre las  palabras en el texto original,  no  solamente su intento de traducir.  Recuerde que las palabras tienen   distintos significados en situaciones  diferentes (ver Contexto).
Si   la pregunta es de tarea escolar, o tiene la forma de  ejercicio   linguístico, es imprescindible que incluya su propio intento  (ver Para estudiantes y profesores).  _No_ se exige un intento propio si no se trata de un ejercicio u otra tarea escolar, pero es siempre bienvenido.
             ¿Tiene una respuesta?                 

Responda la pregunta específica que figura en el título   del  hilo. Esto ayudará a que la herramienta de búsqueda trabaje    adecuadamente para otros usuarios.
*No corrija ni  reescriba por completo un texto  extenso. Si la consulta no cumple con  los requerimientos expuestos más  arriba, por favor reporte el hilo en  vez de responder.*
No  deje que sus buenas  intenciones lo lleven a ayudar a  estudiantes o  aspirantes a un puesto  laboral a representar un nivel de  idioma que no  poseen.
 Los hilos que no cumplan con estas reglas podrán ser retirados o editados al solo juicio de los moderadores.


----------



## fenixpollo

*These threads are lists of other threads related to commonly-asked questions in the forum. Check them out before opening a new thread -- maybe your question has already been asked!

Estos hilos son listas de otros hilos relacionados con preguntas comunes en el foro. Revísalos antes de abrir un nuevo hilo -- ¡tal vez tu pregunta ya tiene respuesta!

Vocabulario Escolar / School Vocabulary

Vocabulario Navideño / Christmas Vocabulary *


----------



## belén

► The forum's clickable accented characters tool


► Herramienta integrada del foro para hacer tildes

___________________________________________


*How to type Spanish accents and symbols in PC, Mac and GNU/Linux
*
Á, á, É, é, Í, í, Ó, ó, Ú, ú, Ü, ü, Ñ, ñ, ¡ (exclamation mark), ¿ (question mark)

*
PC*

   There are two main options: using the international US keyboard or the ASCII codes.

*- INTERNATIONAL US KEYBOARD*

   (Needs installation, see details in the links below)


   ' (apostrophe) + e/u/i/o/a →* é/ú/í/ó/á*

   " (quotation mark) + u →*          ü*

*~ *(tilde) + n →*                         ñ*

   Right ALT key + / →*    ¿*

   Right ALT key + 1 →  * ¡*

   Right ALT key + 5 →  * €*


For capital letters press SHIFT while hitting the letter you want to put the accent on.


- How to install it and complete list of symbols:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;306560&sd=tech#2

http://www.starr.net/is/type/kbh.html#change



*- ASCII CODES*


Alt + 0193 →       *Á*

Alt + 0201/144 → *É 
*
Alt + 0205 →  *       Í*

Alt + 0211 →       *Ó*

Alt + 0218 →       *Ú*

Alt + 0220/154 → *Ü*

Alt + 0209/165 → *Ñ*

Alt + 0225/ 160 → *á*

Alt + 0233/130 → *é*

Alt + 0237/161 → *í 
*
Alt + 0243/162 → *ó*

Alt + 0250/163 → *ú*

Alt + 0252/129 → *ü*

Alt + 0241/164 → *ñ*

Alt + 0191/168 → *¿ 
*
Alt + 0161/173 → *¡ 

*
   Alt + 0128 →      *€*

   Alt + 126 →        *~*



   Expanded list of Alt + Number combinations:
Lista expandida de códigos Alt + Número:

http://www.starr.net/is/type/altnum.htm

http://www.lookuptables.com/

__________________________________

*MacIntosh*


- Option key + e, and then “letter to be accented”

     Example: Option key + e, then “o” → *ó/Ó*

    - Option key + n, and then “n” → *ñ/Ñ*

    - Option key + u, and then “u” → *ü/Ü*

- Option key + 1 → *¡*

- Option key + Shift + ? → *¿*

    - Shift + Option key + 2 →  *€*


   Expanded accent codes and foreign symbols for Mac:
Lista expandida de acentos y símbolos extranjeros para Mac:

http://symbolcodes.tlt.psu.edu/accents/codemac.html

  ___________________________________


*GNU/Linux
*

Alt Gr + ; and then  a/e/i/o/u → *á/é/í/ó/ú*

     Alt Gr + [ and then u → *ü*

     Alt Gr + ] and then “n” → *ñ*

     Alt Gr + Shift + 1 → *¡*

     Alt Gr + Shift + - → *¿*


You can check what accent a key produces by pressing it twice.

    Expanded list of combinations:
Lista expandida de combinaciones:

http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Accented_Characters


*Mozilla Firefox users
*
Firefox users can also install the extension linked below which allows to enter characters for lots of languages through the contextual menu and/or keystroke combinations without installing any layout or memorizing ASCII codes.

abcTajpu extension for Firefox:
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/459
http://lingvo.org/abctajpu/
______________________________________________

Yet another method:

Para poner acentos/tildes en español:
To insert accented letters in Spanish:
Pour accentuer les lettres en espagnol :
http://spanish.typeit.org/

Para poner acentos en francés:
http://french.typeit.org/

________________________________________________________

*Modus operandi:* Teclado con acentos en español

Según las instrucciones para MS Internet Explorer para Windows....
Per the instructions for IE/Windows:

To create text with accents in Spanish, use the CTRL key
simultaneously with the letter.
Example: for ñ, type Ctrl+n, for ú, Ctrl +u.

Despite the site statements, this works perfectly well for Mac,
and is, of course, much easier. Just click on the symbols.

Para crear texto con los acentos en español--áéíñóúü¿¡-- debes usar la tecla *Ctrl* simultáneamente con la letra. Ejemplo: para ñ, toca Ctrl+N. Para ú,
toca Ctrl+U, y para ü, Ctrl+U dos veces.

No obstante, funciona perfectamente bien con Macintosh y naturalmente es mucho más fácil. Haz clic sobre los símbolos arriba.

Mac OS X users may also select a Spanish keyboard if one is writing in Spanish. This can be done regardless of the main language of the operating system. A few of the characters will be different and so must be learned but the typing of accent marks is much easier.


Directions:

-Go to System Preferences and click International
-Select Input Menu tab and turn on the Spanish or Spanish ISO keyboard
-Select "Show input menu in menu bar" at the bottom

(Note: Under "Input source options" the second option "Allow a different input source for each document" will result in the keyboard changing automatically if it detects either English or Spanish. If this is unwanted, choose the first option.)

A new keyboard may now be selected in the menu bar (the flag icon at the top of the screen), or by pressing the keyboard shortcut (shown in the Menu Input tab). From the menu bar you may also choose "Show Keyboard Viewer" to learn where any new characters are.

*_____________________________________________


Nueva información para usuarios de Windows:*

Parece que el método "Alt + XXX" sólo funciona en teclados que tienen el teclado numérico incorporado, y el número lo digitas en el teclado numérico. Como los portátiles no tienen teclado numérico, no resulta. Y tampoco resulta si le agregas un teclado numérico suplementario.

Para que el método funcione en portátiles sin teclado numérico, las teclas que hay que mantener apretadas son la Alt y la tecla "función" Fn. En los dos portátiles a los que tengo acceso, esta tecla está entre la Ctrl y la Win, y su nombre aparece en azul. Y los números que hay que teclear son los del falso teclado numérico, cuyas denominaciones también están en azul y que, en el orden a partir del cero, están en las teclas M, J, K, L, U, I, O, 7, 8 y 9.

Gentileza de Oldy Nuts.


----------



## frida-nc

*For Students and Teachers*​
*Because homework is the responsibility of the student, the help  we    can offer is limited, and our rules demand more preliminary work  on the    student's part.   The following guidelines apply to homework  help.  They also apply to** any query where the form is that of a language exercise.*


*To Students*: Yes, it is permissible to ask certain   kinds of questions  about homework on the WordReference forum.  No, it   is not permissible to post your entire  assignment for correction. It is   not permissible to flood the forum: our forum rule allows no more than   five questions from one person on the first page at one time. It  is  not  permissible to put up a sentence in one language, make a rapid   rough  guess at a translation, and say "Is this correct?"  A correctly   asked  question 


*shows that you have used the dictionary extensively.*    This includes the bilingual and the monolingual pages, the synonyms,    conjugations, and previous threads: all of these, if necessary to the    question. 


*shows that you have made a serious effort to translate, correctly, every word of the problem.  *No    words should be left untranslated; no verbs unconjugated, no    thoughtless pick of the first dictionary entry as an equivalent to your    unknown vocabulary. 


*shows that there is a specific question you are in doubt about, beyond "Is this correct?"  *If    you don't have any idea what's wrong, don't ask the question.  If you    know something's wrong but can't quite pinpoint it, explain how the _words in your title_ are puzzling you, and your thought process about these words, in some detail. 

*To Teachers*:  If you want to give an assignment that involves posting in the forum, please contact the moderators first.  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Para estudiantes y profesores*​
*Dado que la tarea escolar es responsabilidad del estudiante, la  ayuda   que podemos ofrecer es limitada, y nuestras reglas exigen un  mayor   trabajo previo a la apertura del hilo por parte del estudiante. **Las  siguientes directrices son aplicables en caso de tareas escolares.   También son aplicables a cualquier consulta en forma de ejercicio   lingüístico*.


*Para los estudiantes:* Sí, se permite preguntar ciertos tipos de dudas sobre tareas o deberes en los foros de Wordreference. *No, no está permitido preguntar sobre ejercicios enteros para que sean corregidos*.  Tampoco se permite sobrecargar el foro: nuestras reglas permiten un  máximo de cinco preguntas planteadas por la misma persona, en la primera  página del foro. Tampoco está permitido el poner una frase, hacer un  intento rápido y descuidado de traducción, y decir “¿es correcto?”. Una  pregunta realizada de manera correcta es la que cumple con lo siguiente:



*Demuestra que ha usado el diccionario de manera exhaustiva: *Esto  incluye tanto los diccionarios monolingües como los bilingües, los  sinónimos, las conjugaciones, así como los hilos existentes sobre el  mismo tema. Todos ellos, si son necesarios para resolver la duda que se  plantea. 


*Demuestra que ha hecho un  intento serio de traducir, correctamente, todas las palabras que forman  la frase o expresión sobre la que se tiene dudas.* No se debe dejar  ninguna palabra sin traducir, ningún verbo sin conjugar, ni tampoco se  debe usar, a la ligera, la primera acepción que aparezca en  los  diccionarios. 


*Prueba que hay una pregunta específica más allá del “¿es correcto?”.*  Si no tiene una mínima idea de lo que está mal, no abra el hilo. Si  sabe que algo es incorrecto pero no es capaz de localizarlo, explique en  el mensaje, de manera detallada, las dudas que tiene y su opinión  acerca de la palabra o frase que constituye el título del hilo. 

*Para profesores:* Si desea asignar una tarea a  sus alumnos que implique la participación y la apertura de hilos en los  foros de Wordreference, contacte primero con los moderadores, por  favor.


----------



## fenixpollo

*I. WordReference.com habilita estos foros para el intercambio de traducciones, usos de palabras, equivalencias de terminología y otros temas lingüísticos.*
_*I. *_*WordReference.com provides Forums for exchanges about translation, word usage, terminology equivalency and other linguistic topics.*

*1. Busque la respuesta antes de abrir un hilo.*
Consulte los diccionarios de WordReference (en caso de haberlos) y avance hacia abajo para verificar si existen hilos que traten sobre el mismo tema, o use la herramienta de búsqueda avanzada del foro.
_*1. Look for the answer first.*
Check the WordReference dictionaries (if available) and scroll down for a list of related threads; or use the forum's advanced search function._

*2. Un solo tema por hilo / No se admite la charla.*
Manténgase dentro del tema del primer mensaje del hilo.
Formule una sola pregunta específica sobre una palabra, frase o tema concretos por hilo. Si tiene más preguntas, abra un nuevo hilo para cada una de ellas.
Si desea tratar un tema relacionado pero distinto del que figura en el primer mensaje del hilo, abra uno nuevo.
Si desea tratar un tema no relacionado o dirigir un comentario no relacionado a otro usuario, hágalo mediante un mensaje privado (MP). No se admite la charla.
Abra un solo hilo por pregunta. No duplique hilos.
_*2. One topic per thread / No chatting.*_
_Stay on the topic of the first post in each thread.
Ask about only one topic in each thread. If you have more than one question, open a thread for each.
If you wish to talk about a related subject that is different from the question posed in the first post of the thread, open a new thread.
If you wish to talk about an unrelated subject or make an unrelated comment to another member, use the forum’s private message (PM) feature. No chatting.
Open only one thread for each question. Do not duplicate threads._

*3. Sea claro, preciso y aporte contexto.*
Para evitar equívocos, sea descriptivo, específico y breve.
Aporte el contexto necesario y la oración completa que contenga la frase o palabra objeto de su consulta cada vez que formule una pregunta. Esto permite que su pregunta sea entendida y reciba mejores respuestas. Las preguntas y las respuestas con enlaces a sitios fuera de WR  deben incluir un resumen de su contenido; no publique un mensaje que  consista de una URL solamente.
Los títulos de los hilos deben contener la palabra o frase consultadas  (evite títulos tales como "favor de traducir", "cómo digo esto", "soy  nuevo" y similares). 
*Al ofrecer una respuesta:*
Haga un intento razonable para verificar lo preciso de su respuesta. Si no está seguro de que su respuesta o su traducción sean precisas, por favor, dígalo.
_*3. Be clear and provide context.*_
_*Asking questions:*_
_Be descriptive, specific, and succinct in your posts, to avoid misunderstandings._
_Provide complete sentences and background information every time    you ask  a question. This allows us to understand your question and to   help you  better.  Questions or answers with non-WR links must have a   brief  summary of the link's content—do not post "bare" links to   external  sites._
_Thread titles must include all or part of the word/phrase being discussed.  (Avoid phrases like "translation please", "how do I say this", "I'm new" and  similar expressions.)_
_*Answering:*_
_Make a reasonable attempt to verify accuracy. If you are unsure of the accuracy of your information or translation, please say so._

*4. Respete la propiedad intelectual.*
No se permite el plagio. Ningún contenido protegido por derechos de  autor puede ser introducido en los mensajes, excepto en los siguientes  casos:
Se permite un uso razonable de poca cuantía (como una definición o dos)  de los diccionarios. Se permiten citas y traducciones en prosa de hasta  cuatro oraciones. Indique siempre cuál es la fuente.
No se permite insertar ningún archivo o enlace de audio ni vídeo sin autorización previa de un moderador.
Se permite citar y traducir hasta un máximo de cuatro versos de letras de canciones y poemas.
El contenido que no satisfaga estos requerimientos será eliminado sin excepción.
_*4. Respect intellectual property.*_
_No plagiarized content is allowed. No copyrighted material may be inserted into posts except as indicated here:
Minor fair use excerpts (one or two) from dictionaries are permitted. Always acknowledge the source.
Quotes and translations of prose up to 4  sentences are permitted. No audio or video files or links may be  inserted without prior moderator approval.
Song lyrics and verse may be quoted and translated, up to a maximum of 4 lines.
All forms of inserted content that do not meet these conditions will be removed without exception._

*5. Estrictos límites en cuanto a traducción y trabajo escolar. No se admiten pedidos de revisión.*
En estos foros se responden preguntas específicas sobre textos. No se facilitan traducciones gratuitas. No se corrigen ni se reescriben textos. De ahí que la conversación debe centrarse en la palabra o frase del título del hilo. Se acepta texto adicional en el idioma original sólo como contexto; por favor, no lo incluya con la intención de que le sea traducido o revisado.
Sólo se suministrará ayuda con trabajo escolar si usted presenta primero su propio intento de traducción o interpretación.                   
*5. Strict limits on translation and homework help. No proofreading.*
_These forums respond to specific questions about text. They do not provide free translations. They do not provide proofreading and rewriting of texts. Thus, discussion should center on the word or phrase in the thread title. Additional source text is accepted only as context; please do not submit it for translation or proofreading._
_Help with school-work will be given only if you post your own translation/interpretation first._

*6. Prohibición de publicidad y promoción.*
Ningún tipo de actividad promocional o publicitaria está permitida en los foros.
Nada que pueda ser considerado de algún modo promocional puede colocarse en los mensajes, avatares, nombres de usuario o firmas; lo que incluye pero no se limita a: declaraciones promocionales, direcciones de correo electrónico, dominios de Internet, enlaces o referencias a cualquiera de los anteriormente mencionados, o referencias a productos, servicios, ideologías, candidatos u organizaciones.
Queda a la sola discreción de WordReference y sus moderadores el determinar qué constituye publicidad o promoción.
_*6. No Advertising or promotional activity.*_
_No promotional activity or advertising of any kind is permitted in the forum.
Nothing that is any way promotional may be placed in posts, avatars, user names or signatures, including but not limited to: promotional statements, e-mail addresses, URLs or links; or references to any of these; or references to products, services, ideologies, candidates or organizations.
It will be the sole discretion of WordReference and its moderators as to what constitutes an advertisement or promotion.
_
(Continúa en el siguiente mensaje / _Continued in the next post.)_


----------



## fenixpollo

(continuado) LAS REGLAS COMPLETAS DEL FORO

*II. Los foros promueven el aprendizaje y mantienen una atmósfera académica de seriedad y colaboración, en un tono respetuoso, positivo y cordial.*
_*II. The Forums promote learning and maintain an atmosphere that is serious, academic and collaborative, with a respectful, helpful and cordial tone.*_

*7. Sea amable y cortés.*
El hecho de que alguien no domine perfectamente un idioma no es motivo para tratarlo mal.
Siempre se agradece el uso de "Hola" y "Gracias".
Trate a los demás como desearía ser tratado.
_7. Be helpful and polite._
_If someone's Spanish, English, (or other language) isn't perfect, don't treat him/her badly._
_The use of "Hello", “Hi” and "Thank you" is always welcome.
Treat others in the way that you wish to be treated._

*8. Sea considerado.*
No sature un foro. Si usted abre muchos hilos, haga lo posible para asegurarse de que no aparezcan más de cinco al mismo tiempo en la primera pantalla de un mismo foro. Esto permite que los hilos abiertos por otros miembros reciban su cuota de atención.
No haga subir sus hilos. Si nadie responde a su pregunta, no escriba un mensaje sólo para pedir ayuda nuevamente; en lugar de eso, agregue algo de información o contexto que nos sirva para ayudarnos a ayudarle. Si aún así no recibe respuesta, haga uso del enlace "Report" que está en el ángulo inferior izquierdo de su mensaje y solicite la ayuda de un moderador.
_8. Be considerate._
_No flooding. If you post several threads, do your best to ensure that no more than 5 of them appear on the front page of a forum at any one time. This allows other members' threads to get their share of attention._
_No bumping. If nobody responds to your question, do not post again to simply request help – instead, post more information or context to help us to help you. If your question receives no reply, you can use the "Report" link_ _in the bottom-left corner of your post to request moderator assistance._

*9. Use un lenguaje limpio y decente.*
Se acepta la discusión de palabras ofensivas, pero la conversación debe ser seria y respetuosa. Se puede escribir acerca de palabras ofensivas, pero no hacer uso malicioso de ellas.
Se eliminarán las firmas y los nombres de usuario (nicknames) que los moderadores consideren provocadores, vulgares, promocionales o groseros.
_9. Keep your language clean and decent._
_Discussion of offensive words and phrases is permitted, but the conversation must remain respectful and serious. You may discuss offensive words, but you may not use them with malicious intent._
_Nicknames and signatures that we feel are inflammatory, vulgar, promotional, or rude will be removed._

*10. No ataque a los demás.*
No se tolerarán los comentarios calumniosos, difamatorios, obscenos, indecentes, lascivos, pornográficos, violentos, insultantes, amenazantes ni hostigantes. En caso de que alguien emplee lenguaje inapropiado, comience un ataque personal o entable un discurso de odio, será excluido de toda futura participación en los foros.
Este foro no ha de utilizarse para venganzas, peleas o disputas personales. Mantenga sus asuntos personales como lo que son, esto es, personales.
_10. No flaming._
_Slanderous, defamatory, obscene, indecent, lewd, pornographic, violent, abusive, insulting, threatening and harassing comments are not tolerated. Should anyone use inappropriate language, start a personal attack, or engage in hate speech, they will be barred from all further discussions._
_This forum is not a venue for personal or private disputes or vendettas. Keep your personal business as just that - personal._

*11. Respete las reglas del idioma escrito.*
Estos foros forman parte del diccionario de WordReference; muchos estudiantes recurren a los foros para aprender. El respeto a las reglas de gramática y ortografía, incluido el uso correcto de mayúsculas, tildes y signos de puntuación, es obligatorio.
Salvo que ese sea el tema de discusión del hilo, no se acepta el uso de lenguaje tipo chat o SMS. Tampoco está permitido escribirlo TODO EN LETRAS MAYÚSCULAS.
_11. Use accepted written forms._
_This is a dictionary forum, where students come to learn: correct capitalization, grammar, spelling and punctuation are mandatory._
_Except as a topic of discussion, chatspeak and SMS style are not acceptable, nor is writing in ALL CAPITAL LETTERS._


(Continúa en el siguiente mensaje / _Continued in the next post.)_


----------



## fenixpollo

(continuado) LAS REGLAS COMPLETAS DEL FORO

*III. Damos la bienvenida a todos los usuarios que compartan nuestras metas y filosofía, y se comprometan a actuar de acuerdo con las reglas y directrices de WRF.*
_*III. We welcome members who share our goals and philosophy, and agree to act in accord with the rules and guidelines of the Forums.*_

*12. Reporte los problemas*
Informe a los moderadores sobre las consultas que presenten algún problema, que no respeten estas reglas, o que usted crea que requieren de la atención de un moderador, haciendo clic sobre la palabra "Report" que aparece en la parte inferior izquierda de cada mensaje. Por favor, no reaccione al quebrantamiento de las reglas en el hilo: repórtelo. Puede pedir educadamente a quien preguntó que aporte el contexto que necesite para contestarle. Puede corregir amable y educadamente las faltas de ortografía de un compañero, añadiendo una nota a un mensaje de usted que aborde el tema del hilo.
_*12.* *Report Problems*_
_Tell moderators about problematic posts, rule violations, or anything else you think needs moderator attention by clicking on the report-a-post word "Report" __in the bottom left corner of each post. Please, do not react to rule violations: just report them. You may ask politely for context if it is needed for a suitable reply, and you may kindly and politely correct a fellow member's deviations from standard language in a post that otherwise addresses the thread topic._

*13. Lea las reglas.*
Cada foro aplica estas reglas de una forma ligeramente diferente. Antes de publicar su mensaje en un foro, por favor lea sus instrucciones, que están enumeradas en uno de los primeros hilos en la parte superior de la página.
_*13. Read the Rules*_
_Each forum applies these rules in a slightly different way. Before posting in a forum, please read the guidelines for that forum -- they are listed in one of the first threads at the top of the page._

*14. La pertenencia a estos foros es un privilegio.*
El uso de estos foros y su expresión en ellos, no es un derecho. Es un privilegio otorgado por el administrador de WR conforme a los términos de este acuerdo, y puede ser revocado en cualquier momento sin previo aviso.
_*14. Membership is a privilege*_
_Use of these forums and your speech in these forums is not a right. It is a privilege granted you by the WR administrator under the terms of this agreement and can be revoked at any time without warning._

*15. Estos son Foros Moderados.*
Cada moderador controla uno o varios foros. Los moderadores pueden editar, borrar o modificar cualquier mensaje en sus foros. Si usted tiene una pregunta acerca de un foro en particular, debe dirigirla a los moderadores de dicho foro.
Los moderadores son también miembros de los foros. A menos que digan lo contrario o quede claro por el contexto, escriben sus mensajes en calidad de miembros. Sus comentarios no necesariamente reflejan la opinión de WordReference.com.
Las discusiones acerca de las reglas deben plantearse en el foro de Comentarios y Sugerencias. Los comentarios sobre las acciones de los moderadores o de los administradores se deben discutir vía correo electrónico o Mensajes Privados (MP), y no en forma pública en los foros.
Hay más información acerca de los moderadores aquí.
_*15.* *These are Moderated Forums*_
_Moderators are forum members who supervise individual forums. They may edit, delete, or modify any posts in their forums. Please direct your questions about a particular forum to that forum’s moderator._
_Moderators are also forum members. Unless they say otherwise, or it is clear from context, their posts are made as members. Comments made by moderators may not necessarily reflect the opinions of WordReference.com._
_Discussion about the rules should take place in the Questions, Comments and Suggestions forum. Discussions about moderator or administrator actions should be discussed via email or Private Messages – not in the public forums._
_More information about the moderators is available in this Moderator FAQ._

*16. Cada miembro es responsable de sus propios mensajes.*
Los mensajes publicados en este sitio son única y exclusiva responsabilidad de quien los redacta.
Usted se compromete a no reclamar ningún tipo de responsabilidad a WRF o a ninguno de sus miembros por nada que haya sido expresado en estos foros.
Al publicar un mensaje en WRF o en uno de sus foros, está otorgando una licencia irrevocable a WRF para usarlo a perpetuidad.
Cualquier traducción, definición y explicación que usted provea puede ser usada por WRF para ser integrada en los diccionarios y otros materiales de referencia.
_*16.* *Each member is responsible for his/her own posts.*_
_Messages posted at this site are the sole opinion and responsibility of the poster._
_You agree not to hold WordReference or its members liable for anything stated within the forums._
_When a message is placed in WordReference or its forums, you are granting an irrevocable license to the site to use it in perpetuity._
_Any translations, definitions and explanations that you provide can be used by WordReference.com to integrate into its dictionaries and other reference material._

*17. Citas y copias*
Puede usted copiar libremente fuera de los foros, pasajes y definiciones de corta extensión que se hayan publicado en ellos. Una mención a Wordreference.com, cuando sea apropiado, es de agradecer. La citación extensa, por ejemplo, a partir de varios mensajes, debe hacerse solamente con el permiso de quienes publicaron los contenidos en Wordreference, si se puede contactar con ellos. Se prohíbe la recopilación y redistribución de información de los foros, a menos que lo apruebe el administrador.
_*17. Quoting and copying*_
_You are free to quote short passages or definitions from threads in the Forums outside the forums. We appreciate a citation to WordReference, if appropriate, when you do so. Extensive quoting, e.g. from multiple posts, should be done only with the permission of the original poster, if locatable. Any compilation and redistribution of information from the forums is forbidden unless cleared with the administrator._

*18. No falsee su identidad.*
Se puede registrar con sólo un nombre de usuario.
No finja ser otra persona; esto incluye su sexo, su nacionalidad y su lengua materna.
Es obligatorio que indique su lengua materna y la variedad de ella que usted habla (p. ej. _español de España, español peruano, español - México, etc.)_, ya que conocer su origen lingüístico es fundamental para que entendamos mejor sus traducciones u otra información que usted suministre.
_*18. Represent yourself honestly.*_
_You may register with one user name only._
_Do not pretend to be someone you are not: this includes gender, nationality and native language._
_You must provide your native language, including your country or the variety you speak (eg: "English - Ireland" or "Mexican Spanish") for languages with multiple regions. Who you are and where you are from is very important to understanding any translations or other language information that you provide._

*19. No publique información personal.*
No publique datos personales tales como direcciones de correo electrónico, números de teléfono, etc. De considerarlo adecuado, usted puede incluir algunos de estos datos en su perfil personal.
No se permiten extractos de correos electrónicos ni de mensajes privados.
Todo aquel miembro que publique datos personales o información de sitios de Internet de otro miembro sin previa autorización será automáticamente excluido (banned) de los foros de Wordreference.com.
_*19.* *Don’t post personal information.*_
_Do not post personal data such as email addresses, phone numbers, etc. Where appropriate, you can put some of this in your personal profile._
_Excerpts of email or private messages are not allowed._
_Anyone posting another member’s personal details or web site details without permission will be banned._

*20. Descargo de responsabilidad.*
Usted acepta que cualquier información personal que usted haya publicado, sea almacenada en una base de datos. El administrador y los moderadores no se responsabilizan de ningún intento de piratería que pueda llegar a comprometer dicha información. No transmita ninguna información personal reservada por medio de un mensaje privado (MP).
_*20.* *Disclaimer*_
_You agree that any personal information you have entered will be stored in a database. The administrator and moderators cannot be held responsible for any hacking attempt that may lead to the data being compromised. Do not transmit any personal information by Private Message._


----------

